# need some advice



## nineballg (Jan 19, 2008)

hi there, i have m&k s125's for my fronts and center.
i have a chance to get two m&k mx 150thx subs (12inch) for about $800 a pair.
my room is only 12x14 with an 8 foot ceiling. 
i am using this for home theater not 2 channel.

first off, i know these subs are quite old, so is it still a good buy to get these?
do subs lose there perfermance over time?

also, would getting "one" really high end sub be better for me rather than two, examples veledyne hgs/dd, jl fathom, svs, etc.

the subs i've listed above are quite a bit more exspensive, but due my room size, i could get for example, one jl f110, or one veledyne dd10. i'm not sure if bigger is better for my small room?

please help me,
thanks so kindly


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

FWIW I think those subs will be very good, and especially for that price. They are good performers and I'm sure a pair of them will hold their own against the others you have listed. Old subs are still good if looked after (I have a 10 year old Rel thats still working great). Just check the subs before you pay for them. Check the drivers and surrounds and make sure they will play loud well as they certainly should.

There are more expensive subs out there but these wernt cheap new, for their size they are great, and IMO the sound quality from them is oh so so good :T Also given your room, I thing these will be a good solution for you. They will fill that room very well, and they are very compact for the performance on offer so your room isnt going to be filled with huge subs.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Completely agree with Moonfly, as long as the M&K MX150's are in good condition and full working order then they are a great buy, that is a lot of quality bass for $800 !!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I think at $800, those M&K subs will fulfill your bass needs very well! Definitely jump on them!


----------

